# Why does it takes 3 month for a german visa to be process



## joiey24 (Oct 19, 2017)

My question is just out of curiosity that what took the embassy too long to decide whether they will approve a visa application or not. should 2 - 4 weeks time is not enough? anybody who have an idea why. thank you in advance.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

joiey24 said:


> My question is just out of curiosity that what took the embassy too long to decide whether they will approve a visa application or not. should 2 - 4 weeks time is not enough? anybody who have an idea why. thank you in advance.


What type of visa?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

It depends on many factors. For example, how many applications an Embassy needs to process, the staff they have, vacation schedule, etc. 

Furthermore, the Philippines are considered a country with unreliable documents (apparently the officials will issue documents given sufficient bribes?) and if documents needed to be verified from an independent source, this causes the processing time to increase.


----------



## joiey24 (Oct 19, 2017)

ALKB said:


> What type of visa?




National visa for Nurses


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

joiey24 said:


> National visa for Nurses


Did you apply through the official program for nurses in the Philippines? Or an approved private recruitment agency?

Are your qualifications already recognised in Germany? Did you include your B2 exam result?


----------



## joiey24 (Oct 19, 2017)

*Sunshine* said:


> Did you apply through the official program for nurses in the Philippines? Or an approved private recruitment agency?
> 
> Are your qualifications already recognised in Germany? Did you include your B2 exam result?



I applied through private agency. all necessary documents was submitted to the embassy including the pre approval from ZAV, the only thing that we are lacking is the B1 level certificate as our employer would like us to take the german language course in Germany. a letter from the federal state as well as from the hospital director was submitted to the embassy that German language course will be taken in Germany. We are hoping that embassy will consider that. 

Just an additional question, do you have any idea that obtaining an pre approval from ZAV will give me a high probability that my visa will be approved.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

joiey24 said:


> all necessary documents was submitted to the embassy including the pre approval from ZAV, the only thing that we are lacking is the B1 level certificate as our employer would like us to take the german language course in Germany.


All necessary documents were NOT submitted. Foreign nurses are required to have B2 German. I'm not sure whether they'll issue the visa without a language certificate. 

How well do you already speak German?


----------



## joiey24 (Oct 19, 2017)

*Sunshine* said:


> joiey24 said:
> 
> 
> > all necessary documents was submitted to the embassy including the pre approval from ZAV, the only thing that we are lacking is the B1 level certificate as our employer would like us to take the german language course in Germany.
> ...



Yes we are really required B2. That is why we will going to have our german language course in germany for 6 months. Once passed we will take the Anerkennung to have the full recognition. Basically, my only concern is if embassy will allow us to take the language course in Germany.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

joiey24 said:


> Yes we are really required B2. That is why we will going to have our german language course in germany for 6 months. Once passed we will take the Anerkennung to have the full recognition. Basically, my only concern is if embassy will allow us to take the language course in Germany.


Decisions in these sorts of matters depend on all kinds of factors. If they already have sufficient applicants who already meet the B2 level language requirement, then you may not be granted a visa. If they are experiencing a shortage of applicants, then perhaps they'll allow the employer to give you language classes after your arrival. It really depends. 

But one thing many folks have difficulty with is the fact that, for immigration purposes (as well as other things), it isn't simply a matter of submitting all the proper documents. Those documents have to be evaluated and compared to the other applications in the queue at the same time. There is an element of "discretion" in these matters that can make the processing time longer than you expect.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

joiey24 said:


> Yes we are really required B2. That is why we will going to have our german language course in germany for 6 months. Once passed we will take the Anerkennung to have the full recognition. Basically, my only concern is if embassy will allow us to take the language course in Germany.


That makes absolutely no sense. Are you sure that you are dealing with a reputable agency? Did you pay them any fees?

The Bundesagentur für Arbeit has an agreement with the POEA regulating the employment of nurses and AFAIK required nurses to learn at least B1 before arriving in Germany. 

Is your prospective employer really going to pay you to attend German courses for 6 months? You are not allowed to work without accreditation and you can't obtain accreditation without German.


----------



## joiey24 (Oct 19, 2017)

*Sunshine* said:


> That makes absolutely no sense. Are you sure that you are dealing with a reputable agency? Did you pay them any fees?
> 
> The Bundesagentur für Arbeit has an agreement with the POEA regulating the employment of nurses and AFAIK required nurses to learn at least B1 before arriving in Germany.
> 
> Is your prospective employer really going to pay you to attend German courses for 6 months? You are not allowed to work without accreditation and you can't obtain accreditation without German.



I guess so. We didn't pay anything, even translations of documents to German for all our credentials it is our employer who pays for everything. We already have the contract from the hospital as well as leasing contract for our accommodation. health insurance, travel insurance, Verpflichtungserklarung (formal obligation) 

Bundesagentur für Arbeit already sent us an pre approval for visa application as well as for residency permit application. ( I don't know how our employer was able to get one for us) 

for our adaptation course since we don't have the full recognition yet, our employer already sent a binding commitment letter to the embassy that they are the one who will provide the training. 

so what we are really lacking is just the B1 certificate which we can acquire in Germany I believe.


----------

